# IUI Girls Part 137



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home for the lovelies 

    

Good luck to all

H xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Holly

My friend has just called, (the first job that was offered) telling me not to worry or panic, everything will be ok, and that she will call me later. Great I am going out, and don't really want to talk jobs, want a nice evening out.  So told her to leave me a message on my mobile.

Perhaps I am worrying over nothing.  Today I think I want the original job, as my friend knows what is going on with the treatment etc, oh I am just so


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!
CathyA IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
Lisa401 BFP!!!

2ww Baby Makers

       

Molly 08.12.05
Minow 08.12.05
VB 10.12.05
NatalieB 13.12.05
Claire 16.12.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Corinna

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe 
Perky Pinky
Catspjs
SarahJJ
Bodia 
Deb30 
Moomin
Sair
Jo9
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
Manda - IVF

Shazia - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all I'm back

Moomin - I'm due to test around the 15th/16th, but cycles have been around the shop lately so will give or take a few days.  Hope you have some news about the jobs soon, and have a few   for me.

Corina - My follicles were really slow do develop, and then all of a sudden they had a growth spurt, I went from having 1 to having 3.  So good luck

Lisa - My    you must be on 

Best wishes to everyone else

Claire


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin you do far too much housework you know!  Sorry to hear you've been getting the run around    Make sure you have a grand old pig-out tonight to take your mind off the jobs xx

Hi Claire - no I wasn't asked to chose either.  I'd imagine it was a bit eeny meeny miny mo wasn't it?....  for you xx

Hi Corinna – I’m on day 12 I think as well.  Looks like this month we're cycle buddies!  I'm sure your follies will get bigger!!   for you xx

Hi Holly my darling – lovely to hear from you  
Glad things are going OK for you, & good luck for tomorrow   xx

Hi Molly – hope you find something to eat in time for Xmas   xx

Hello Jillypops - bet you're counting the weeks til Feb  
Hope you have a quietish Friday evening in the bar xx

BTW - Has anyone heard from Fishy?  She doesn't seem to have been round for a bit.  
Fishy - hope you are OK   xx

Hi to Cats & Perky - hoping you have both been pampering yourselves down right rotten    xx

Scan went well - one follie at 21mm, and another at 19mm.  Ov test still -ve so have to do another one tomorrow.  So back at the hosp either tomorrow or Sunday.  One plus - no more injections this month   xx

Speak soonish
Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have had a call

I have just had the official call from the unofficial job offer, and I have accepted the job. I start on 3rd January 2006, and have to work alternate weekends, but that is not a problem, will make sure i am not working for the meet.

I am so happy, and they have offered my £1,000 a year more than I asked for as well, so must have done something right, oh and I get BUPA cover as well.

I am now just waiting for my contract to be sent which will be posted on Monday. Going out tonight now to definiately celebrate!!!!!

Have a good weekend, probably won't be around much as have my parents, but will be back on Monday

Take care

Katherine


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin

    
    

on the new job

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jo,

I am just so relieved. And the best thing is the team leader I will be working with is a friend of  mine and knows about the treatment.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies!

Well, good news!!  When I went for my scan this morning the cyst had gone and I have some follies on both ovaries.  Womb lining looks good too so I've got to go for another scan on Monday!!  I was so gobsmacked cos I really thought that was it for this cycle that I completely forgot to pick up my scan pics and the form with measurements on.......I'd already forgotten to take my folder with all my forms/previous scan info in etc. they must think I'm a right dizzy bird!!!  

Molly - Hi hun!  How's your 2ww going?  Really hoping that it will be 8th time lucky for you this time - you deserve it.

Corrina - Hi, wishing you loads of luck for your first IUI.

Deborah - Hiya, how are you doing?

Moomin - What a job nightmare you are having.  It's so frustrating when you don't get phone calls and emails returned isn't it cos there is nothing you can do except wait.  Really hoping you get some good news soon.  What's the latest with your IVF appointment?

Holly - Wishing you loads of luck.   

Lisa -   on your wonderful BFP.

Claire - Really glad your basting went well today.  Don't know why they asked you which sample you wanted...very weird.  Was it frozen sperm or did he do his thing today?!!!!!!!!!  Fingers crossed that you will have a BFP this time/

Jo - Hi hun, hope you are ok.  Great follie news.  Two whoppers so twins then!  Good luck over the weekend, I'll be thinking of you.

Jillypops - Hope your weekend isn't too hectic, take care.

 to everyone else

Have a fab weekend girlies

Lots of love

Sarahxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Moomin - Fab news!!  You can enjoy your weekend now!!

Take care

Sarahxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI Sair

No DH did his thing this morning, after having a 2 day fast.  This choosing this is really strange, might put a question on the site, and have a look on the net to see if I cant find out any more.  I should have asked the nurse in the clinic, but was really nervous this morning, and wasn't thinking properly.

Claire


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay Sair!  great news on the follies! Keep that tummy warm over the w/e and grow those little beauties!   

 Moomin -  Congrats on the official job offer!  Have a good w/e with your Mum sweetie. x

    to Jo for basting! Looking good. 

Claire - that is very strange about your DH's sample.  Not heard of choosing before! Did they give you any info to help you? Were you told count, motility, progression etc or did you just have to go on looks?   Did they freeze the other sample? If not, I don't see why you couldn't have had it all! Good luck for the 

Thanks for new list Holly, will be thinking     thoughts tomorrow.  Good luck sweetie! 

Love to everyone - have a great w/e.


Molly
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Molly

No they didn't freeze the other sample, and no information was given to help me chose.  Think that it was because DH sample was good and there was enough to do 2 samples.  Will definitely ask on Monday when I go back for a scan.

Claire


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lisa  , you must be on  .

Moomin great news on the job offer, at least you can relax now for Xmas.

Good luck to those on the 2ww.

Jillypops, how are you hun, hows the new staff.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## cara jerams (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, havn't been on for a while, still waiting for our first appointment for IUI, spoke to the hospital last week and they have said we should get a letter in April 06 for our 1st appointment to discuss treatments etc, wish it could be sooner but thats the NHS for you!
Any helpfull hints or tips of how to keep my chin up would be gratefully recieved.

Katherine, l have been reading though l am really sorry about your last lot of treatment, good luck with your first appointment at IVF, Mr G is excellent he has a very good success rate with IVF, my brother and sister in law had it done and it worked 1st time, they have a beautifull little girl who is 18wks old now, let me know how you get on.

Cara


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Cara sorry to hear the waiting list is so long, I had to wait 6 months for my appointment and I thought it was so long away at the time but it came round so quickly, maybe you could just keep practicing (ha ha),  it will be here before you know it.Holly sending you lots of        for tomorrow, will be thinking of you sweetie, you so deserve a BFP.

Hi ya Deb30 my glasgow buddie.

Katrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Moomin, well done on your job. sounds like you've had some fun with that. im in the process of job hunting if only to keep my mind of things.
all the best to every one
Corrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Cara

Thanks for the PM I have sent one back to you.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

It's the weekend at last............

Thought I would pop on really quickly, got lots to do today as my parents are coming for the weekend, and DH is in bed with a hangover.... went out for his Christmas do last night..... what a laugh.  I am surprised we did not get thrown out of the restaurant for being so noisey!

Corrina - Good luck with your job hunting, i am so glad that is over as I can now think about treatment again, and get back to the gym etc

Katrina - How are you?  

Sair - glad your scan went well

Holly - Good luck for today, will be thinking of you, and make sure you take it easy for the next 2 weeks and no housework.     

Jilly - It was Orange and Mango last night!!!! 

   to everyone else.  Hope everyone has a good weekend, and will be back on Monday.

Take care 

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sair - have just caught up on your news.  So pleased for you that the cyst has gone - and the follies and lining sound good too!!!!  You're more organised than me - I don't even have an IUI folder!  Although my folders for my blood problems & miscarriages are bursting at the seams unfortunately !!!
If I don't catch up with you before, good luck for Monday       xx

Molly - thanks for the good wishes -   back to you too xx

Cats/Erica - tried all day yesterday to get TT tickets with no joy & now they're sold out  .  Hope you both have better luck!

Jo xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


moomin - congrats on the new job, my d.h gets medical cover with his employer and only pays an extra £8 per month for me, its been a godsend cos they have paid for all of our tests and cons fees which was about £700 the only thing they wont pay for is tx itself, and we only found out because the clinic sent them a bill for my HSG which they then paid and someone called us to let us know about paying for the other stuff too, have a fab weekend with your parents.

lisa - wow        bet your still on cloud 9

katrinar - hi, hope you are well and that your uncle is getting better, hows the weather in erskine this morning, its a bit cold here.

sair - great news about the follies

claire - glad basting went well, best of luck                 



hello to everyone, am a bit bleary eyed this morning, i was at another xmas nite out last nite in glasgow, my companys one this time, we had it in tiger tiger, dont know if any of you know it, it was fab, free booze and food all night, left at midnight though, not had a drink for 5 months so didnt want to be too sozzled, 


hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya deb30, we tried to book tiger tiger but it was booked, mine is next friday at the renfrew ferry hope its good, its all been done up.

Weather is not to bad, not sure wha to do today, hubby is going to footie.

Well just heard from my wee brother who is 24 and fiance is 23 and she is pregnant I am so happy for them but feel everyone is doing it before me, all I need now is my other brother to have a baby and I will be last abit  , sorry to go on, I feel so bad feeling like this.

How is everyone else having a good weekend so far.

Good luck to those due to be basted and those on the 2ww    

Love Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jo9, thank you so much for the PM you are such a sweetie.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Moomin and all you ladies,
i got my job too and they gave me £500 more than i asked for 
I start on 9th jan!
hope you are all well?
Im not so good, wind is now beond a joke(DH really laughing at me ), bloated, headache, feel sick and soooo tired! (some months the clomid gets me like this so im not gonna get my hopes up too much) but trying to stay really positive.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quickie as I've got an awful headache and can't bear looking at the laptop for too long.  DH wants to go to a late showing of The Exorcism of Emily Rose so I'm going to go lie down in a darkened room for an hour or two and see if I feel well enough in a bit.  Well, AF finally arrived on Friday so the BFN I got on Tuesday last was finally confirmed.  I'm OK about it as I never thought this IUI had worked at all from the start so I'd come to terms with failure a long time ago.  DH and I are going to have a serious conversation about where we go from here - ie do we wait until April for our final NHS IUI or go private for IVF whilst getting onto the NHS waiting list for our two free IVFs at the same time.  I'm hoping he'll agree to go down the IVF route, even though it means I'll probably never have another holiday again as I'm not confident about the IUIs given my three failures but we'll see.

Moomin, congrats on the job offer.  Now you can enjoy Xmas and the next few weeks off properly!

Sarah, great to hear that the cyst has gone.  Follies sound great too   

Claire, glad basting went well

Katrina, hope you're OK after hearing your brother's news.  I know you're pleased for them but I know how upsetting it can be, from firsthand experience.  My sister told me last night she had unprotected (drunken) sex with her DH and is now terrified in case she is pregnant!  Oh the irony ..... look after yourself

Jo - I managed to get four Take That tickets for Belfast!  Sorry you weren't as lucky, (you can have one of mine if you fancy a weekend over here!)

Hello to Jilly, Molly, Cara, Natalie (congrats on your job), Holly and Debs, and anyone else I've missed.

Will be back tomorrow if the headache has subsided, otherwise I'll catch up with you all on Monday morning.  enjoy the rest of the weekend xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All 

Scan went well   - lead follie is 24mm & lining up to 8.4!  Also did a +ve ov test this morning so in for basting at 2:45 pm tomorrow.  Let's hope she finds my cervix straight away this time!!!  (ouch!!!).

Corrina - how are the follies?    xx

Afternoon Cats - I hope the headache has gone now .  If you can get on both lists (private & NHS) for IVF then at least you can explore both options and take what suits better at the time??  I've not done NHS for tx so I'm not sure how it works.  We decided to go for private as we didn't want to wait so long between tx cycles (I'm very impatient!!!).  We have had to pay for the last IUI & this one, but we have been extremely lucky in that my Mum has given us the money for the tx.  I'm exceptionally humbled as she has hardly ever had any money herself, only after raising some money against her house a few months ago.  I cried buckets when she gave me a cheque!  If we go on to IVF next month we'll be paying, but I'll even go & get a loan if I need to!  
Thanx for the offer of the TT ticket!    I have a friend who knows someone who works at the NEC, so I still might be getting a ticket through her, but if not I might take you up on the offer!!

Hi Molly - have just seen Candy's post.  Are you basting this week    

Perks - hope you are still pampering yourself xx  

Hi Katrinar - hope the pm made sense!  Keep   xx 

Sair    for tomorrow xx

   to everyone else - hope everyone's having a good weekend.....nearly time to go back to work    

I've got some work dos coming up this week & next where I won't want to   - anyone got any good excuses they use

Jo
xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jo9 follies and lining are good, good luck for tomorrow    . PM made alot of sense, thank you.

Cant believe its Sunday evening already.

Have a good week.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Jo - good luck with basting tomorrow!  Follie size sounds great (you beat my biggest follie by 1mm!) and hopefully the doc will have a lighter hand this time!  Still not sure what we're going to do re waiting for final free IUI -v- private IVF.  DH has decided he's too stressed by all the treatment so far, and the BFNs, to talk about it.  I was really annoyed at him at first but it must be hard on him as well and I know now that I haven't taken this into consideration enough.  Maybe next week - and let's face it, another month won't make that much difference.  And hopefully the Take That ticket will come off!  Otherwise, you'll find yourself in Belfast, waking up in my spare bedroom with a handsome boy and it won't be Mark Owen before you get excited (it'll be my beautiful doggie in case you think DH and I are into wife-swapping!)

Hi Katrina, hope you're doing OK.

Moomin, hope you had a good weekend with your folks.

Am busy coping CDs onto the laptop and then onto the iPOD, is taking an age so might just get a wee JD and coke to help me along  

Hello everyone else, love to you all xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well Sunday evening already how depressing  .  Still only 3 weeks to go!!!!!  

Catspjs - Hi hun hope you are ok.  It sometimes is too easy to forget our DPs in all of this isn't it.  I think you should focus on having the best ever Xmas and sit down and discuss your next steps in the New Year.  By then, April may not seem too far off and it might help you to make the decision to go for your last IUI on the NHS.  I'm sure you will make the right decision.  Take care.

Jo - Good luck for tomorrow.  Hopefully we'll be cycling together, I'm hoping to have my basting on Tues or Weds...I'll see in the morning what those follies have been doing over the weekend!  About your drinking excuse, you could keep coughing all night and say you are on antibiotics!!  Or keep dashing to the loo with a water infection!!!  I don't really drink so I'm lucky that I don't need to come up with excuses!  

Katrina - Does your brother know you are ttc?  It is so hard isn't it, one part of you is so happy yet the other half wants to scream it's not fair!!!!

Moomin - Hope you have had a good weekend with your mum and dad.

Claire  - hope you have been taking it easy over the weekend.   

 to Natalie, Corrina, Molly, Candy, Jilly, Debs and everyone else

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi guys - Haven't been around for a while - thought I'd just fill you all in on what's been going on in Fishy land for the last couple of weeks to explain absense...

HOSPITAL... 

I woke up very unwell on the wednesday and recognised the signs from exactly this time last year. I won't go into the gory details but I think I caught a gastric bug that kicked this off and by the evening I knew that my kidneys were in trouble so I had an ambulance take me into the Royal Free Hospital (my 2nd home) and they got cracking.  Basically hooked me up with a central line in my neck and then stuck me in the renal ward.  It was a brand new ward so very, very nice and the care was OUTSTANDING!  I had dialysis and a blood transfusion of 4 units which made me feel much better, but I swelled up enormously.  Basically I was in kidney failure.  I destroyed so much blood in one hit, that it clogged up the little vessels in the kidneys and they got stuck!!  Thankfully, like last time, they managed to kick start again and they are now working back to normal!  But it makes you feel rather unwell when you 'kids' don't work!  Because you get a build-up of toxins in your body as they've got nowhere to go. Anyway I was in for a week and had dialysis twice.  I'm very tired and very weak, but getting stronger every hour and I'll be bouncing around in no time!  Just a blip!
Oh yeah - and during all this, last Saturday the lady that was in opposite me, died in the night!  I was holding her hand and stroking her hair as she was very poorly in the night and so I was with her just before she passed.  I felt very humbled, but very pleased that I was there.  So that was some added drama!!

Meanwhile - the upside is that I was throwing a party for my mum's 60th birthday on Saturday - just for her girlfriends.  I was absolutely determined that the show would go on.  And it did!  I had 23 women over for lunch.  Mummy and my brother helped do it all and I did stage direction from the sofa!  I'd even ordered the birthday cake from the hospital!  She so loved it and so did I and all her friends had a great time.  I've known them all my life!  I'm so pleased we did it.  I just couldn't let it not happen and actually, it probably got me out of hospital quicker because I had something to work towards.

So that's my story. Tx has shifted considerably down the list of priorities at the moment.  I need to get strong before I can begin on the baby-making train again.  Poor Charlie (DH) has had the most horrid time of it with me.  I feel for him so much.  But we're both totally philosophical about it all and it will happen when it's the right time.  Now is not that time!

I came on this thread about 10 months ago when I was doing IUI's and I never left!  I'm not leaving now, just going to be less 'around' until we start going for things again - perhaps another month or so.  But I will keep popping on every now and then to try and keep up with news and BFP's!

I only wish for you what I wish for myself.
Sending lots of love 
         Fish xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

sorry i wasnt around yesterday but i had a christening to go to which lasted all day, didnt get back till 8 last night and that was from 11 yesterday morning. was a good day though

hope you all are well,

will do a proper catch up later


deborahxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hiya,
just to let you all know scan went well. 2 good size folicles apparently they are "lovely"! 
having to do my pregnal tonight at 11.30pm. then up hospital wednesday at 12 noon. so     
got a few butterflies and nerves totally eratic now!! 
fingers crossed.
good luck and    to everyone
loce Corrina xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Well I was planning on posting this morning, but my broadband has been down until now, they have been working on our exchange... so the man told me on the phone....all sorted now and I am back.

How was everyone's weekend?

Babyfish - So good to hear from you again, you really have been through a rough time, really hope you feel better soon.  Sending you lots of      

Jilly - How are you doing today?  Bet the bar is starting to get busy now with christmas being less than 3 weeks away.

Carrie - Good news about your follies, good luck for your basting on Wednesday.     

Deb - Glad the christening went well.

Sair - How are your follies doing Hun?  Good luck for your basting this week

Katrina - Know exactly how you are feeling, had the same when my brother and SIL announced last year they were expecting and it was so hard, and at that point we hadn't even started down the TX route.  Sending you some   

Catspj - How are you? I hope you are able to talk to DH soon about what you do next.  I think my DH has found all the treatment a lot harder than me, as he keeps saying he wishes he could take it all away from me, or that he could do more to help... bless.  I think at times we do forget about them.

Molly - Not long now until your testing day. Sending you lots of     and really hope you get the best christmas present ever.  

Perky - How are you doing?

   to everyone else that I have missed.  Well had a good weekend with my parents.  We are now just waiting to hear when my mum will be going into hospital for her heart surgery.  Once we know we will then know what is happening with christmas.  At least if she has it done before christmas I won't be working and will be able to go and see her lots in hospital.

I have got my Dr's appointment tomorrow to check that I have don't have the same problem as they have already detected a heart murmur about 10 years ago, when I was admitted to hospital a couple of times with chest pains. So getting a little bit worried about it.  Oh well.

Right off to write some more christmas cards

Catch up later

Moomin

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Well not having a very good day, went for a post IUI scan today which didn't go well at all.  The follicles are still there and have grown there's 1 - 2.8, 1 - 2.2, 1 -2.8.  I would normally be really pleased with them, if only I hadn't already been basted on Friday.  Con****ant wasn't much help either, she just told me if I don't have a period then ring the clinic, other wise she'll see me in January.  So needless to say I'm not in a happy mood at all, and I even took it really easy over the weekend.  I just feel like  , DH isn't much help either he's to busy playing with his new computer.

I know I should try and stay   and have some more   just in case, but at this time I really don't feel like it.  Has anyone else had this problem could do with some  .

Will catch up later, when I'm in a better mood, sorry for complaining, I know there's other people worse off than me.

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Claire

Sorry Hun can't help you with your query, but I am sending you lots of    .

Were you on a natural cycle or one with stims?

I personally have never been scanned post IUI. So if I was you I would have plenty of    just to make sure.

Good luck for your 2 ww and try and stay positive, you never know.

Take care

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well no IUI for me this month  .  Had my scan this morning and it was my consultant's registrar that did it.  He's very nice but he seems to take ages to find anything whereas my cons hits the spot straight away!!!!!!!  My follies have grown but the womb lining isn't as thick as it was on Fri apparently.  The follies are not ready yet so I would need more scans and there isn't anyone to do them at the hospital at all this week!   The doc felt that it might not be worth paying for a scan at CARE if the womb lining isn't as good as it could be.

I feel so cheesed off because I really don't know what is happening with my body this month.  I'm on day 13 or 14 (not quite sure cos didn't have a proper period) and last month I had my IUI on day 9!!!!!!!  I'm sure it was the bloody bum bullets that have messed my cycle up!!  More     Has anybody else found that cyclogest has mucked up their cycle?  Before my periods were quite regular, I knew when to go for my scans and the follies were fab as was the womb lining.  I think it's probably a good idea to give it a miss this month to let my body sort itself out.

One good thing though - I thought we wouldn't be able to try for the next cycle cos it'll probably be over Xmas and New Year but the only days they won't be able to scan are on Boxing Day and the day after New Years Day.  So hopefully timing might be ok for then!!

Anyway, sorry about that - enough of me.

Claire - How strange that your follies are still there.  Did you have a HCG injection?  Do you know if you normally ovulate ok?  You're gonna have to drag DH away from the computer you know!!!  Really hoping everything turns out well for you. hun.

Moomin - good luck for tomorrow.  Anything to do with the heart is really scary isn't it.  I have ectopic heart beats which basically feel like like your heart has missed a beat.  I had an appointment at the hospital a couple of months ago and fortunately my heart skipped a beat while I was attached to the ECG machine so the consultant could see exactly what was happening.  Luckily it's all ok.  If you had some investigations 10 years ago and this is a hereditary thing that is being investigated that you could have had all your life, wouldn't it have shown up then?  Take care.

Corrina - Good luck for basting on Weds.   

Babyfish - Poor you, you've had such a nightmare.  I am so glad you are thinking really positively about your TX.  That is what I try to tell myself...when the time is right it'll happen.  Take care of yourself, I hope you are feeling better soon.  

Hi to everyone else.  Where have you been all day - it's so quiet on here.  

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

When I had the problem ten years ago all they did was an ECG which did show a blip but they never investigated it any further.  Unfortunately it happened for a  second time just before christmas, which is when they picked up the murmur, and all they were concerned about was getting me out of hospital before christmas.  The hospital I was treated at does not have a good reputation, so tomorrow is just to make sure, before I start on the IVF and pump my body full of even more drugs.  Also it is for my mums peace of mind.

Sorry to read that your treatment has been abandoned, hopefully your body will behave itself for next month

Take care

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi
I had stimi, and HCG injection.  I ovulate normally, but don't realise the eggs as they don't mature enough.  Feeling a little better now, been out to look for a Christmas tree, but no luck as we need a slim one to fit in the space.  

DH is now happy that he gets lots more  .

Thanks for the support, and I'm giving lots back to you

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Claire

Glad you are feeling better, just enjoy      - you never know.

Think we will put our christmas tree up next week, unfortunately we don't have room for a real one, as like you our space is small and got fed up of hunting for a small one, so now have an artifical one.

Glad your DH is happier to

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sair - its only a few weeks away now, it'll fly by, just you wait and see, best of luck.

natalie - congratulations on the job  

cats - hyope you are feeling better

corina - thats great, best of luck       

babyfish - hi, hope you feel better soon

claire - great news on the follies


hope you all are well, hi to everyone


deborahxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Claire

Glad you are feeling better hun.  How did you find out that you ovulate normally but don't release the eggs cos they don't mature enough?  I'm just wondering if there are any other tests that I should be having done to check out any things like that.  My hospital doesn't do scans after IUI so I wouldn't know if the follies were still there or not.

Good luck with Christmas tree hunting!!

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Sair
I had scans on a normal cycle, and I produced a follicle and they did grow, but they didn't get to a good size, and when they pop there no free fluid around the ovary, which indicates that the egg is mature.  I also had blood tests, don't know what they look at, just going by what my previous consultant told me.
I don't know why they scan post IUI, maybe it's because it's on the NHS, and they have differnet protocol.
Thanks
Claire


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Claire!

I'm having my treatment on the NHS too so I'll perhaps ask about scans post-ovulation.  I know that on my first cycle which was abandoned because I had ovulated over the weekend, when I was scanned on the Monday the cons did say there was free fluid around the ovary.  Does that mean that there was definitely an egg in the follicle because can they sometimes not actually contain eggs   I think I've read that before in relation to IVF when people have had egg collection.  I might be completely wrong and sounding like a right dur!!!

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Sair
I don't know, I only know what I was told by the lady that scanned me, (luckily it was the same one, on both cycles).
I would ask your clinic about post IUI scans, it might just be that the both trust have different polices and protocols relating to IUI.

Thanks good luck 
Claire


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Just wanted to pop on and see how you all are 

Sending loads of good luck vibes to those who need it                   

And loads of seasonal squidgy love for every single one of you                         

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning all

Kelly - good to hear from you - sounds like you have been busy trying to sort out your house for Christmas - that is my job next week.  Really hope you can make the meet on 14th as it is my birthday to and my DH will miss his chat with your DH in the bar !!!!! Men are worse than women!!!  Hope more DH's come this time.


Just a quick one from me as need to go into town and to the post office, just come back from my Dr's appointment and I have now been refered to go and have an echo cardiogram done, just to check my heart is ok, Dr confirmed this morning that i definiately have a heart murmur - which I knew about anyway - but just now wants to make sure that the valves etc are all ok - bearing in mind what has happened to my mum.  I also have to mention this to my consultant when I go on 29th, because if I have not had the ultra sound done by then he may be able to pull a few strings as it is in the same hospital - Dr told me not to worry about it as she is sure there is no underlying problem, but just wants to make sure.  

Just rung my DH to tell him that I am still a live and kicking!!!!!

Right will be back later  for personals - oh and Dr apologised to me today as well for asking how i was the other week, she knew before I'd even spoke to her that I was not happy....... said she must stop asking people in reception!!!! Any she did say I looked loads happier today - told her life is too short to be miserable!

Right must go

Moomin

xxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jilly

Thanks for asking about my mum, she is fine, we are just waiting to hear now when she will be going into hospital to have the surgery done.  We were told last Wednesday that it would be within the next 2 weeks, but she still has not heard anything.  She really wants it done as soon as possible.  Would be great if she can have it done before Christmas as I am off work until 3rd January - which makes it easier for visiting. But will have to wait and see.

Hope you are not working too hard .

Take care

Momin
xxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello ladies

Think I've been hit with the sleeping sickness bug again, and can't even blame the Puregon injections this time!  I decided to have a lie-in today so am still in my jammies with Oscar curled up beside me.  Need to get dressed soon as DH comes home for his lunch today and I'll be in big trouble!  And then I need to go out and find wallpaper and paint - we're getting all our downstairs floors replaced next week and three rooms will need decorated so I have that joy to look forward to, on top of Xmas shopping and getting the house ready for the legions I'm cooking for.  Maybe its just as well I haven't got the stress of IUI as well this month.

Saying that, I'm really Sarah its not happening for you this month.  I know how frustrated you must feel.  Although maybe it won't do you any harm to have a drug free month as well.  Look after yourself darling.

Moomin, sorry meant to get on and wish you luck for your appointment.  I've a murmur as well, and at the time it was discovered I was told it would only likely be a concern if I ever got pregnant!  something about the added strain or something, can't really remember.  Hope your mums appointment comes through quickly, the waiting must be worrying for you all.

Hi Jilly, hope you've fully recovered from your drilling ordeal and aren't working too hard.

And big hellos to Kelly, Claire, Debs, Jo, Natalie, Carrie and Babyfish - you've had a horrible time Fishy, hope you're recovering well.

And hello to Perky if you're about honey x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Catspj

Yeah my Dr said today it could just mean a planned cesaraen (sp!) when I fall pregnant rather than a natural birth, but she just wants to make sure everything is ok, as my mum also has a murmur which is how they found her problem.

Hope you are enjoying your lie ins.  I was a bit like that last week, and blamed it on some of the drugs still being in my system  This week I feel on top form.

Take care 

Moomin
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hey Jilly,

Wondered where you had got to!! But glad its just that you're busy and not been locked in a cupboard by mad punters or something    

Well done about your pressies. I've also finished all mine, even got my secret santa for work and don't even know who I'm buying for yet!!!  

Love ya xxxx

Big kisses and loads of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - I see they are picking on you on the IVF thread, come back over here and we will be nice to you.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

They are both cheeky monkeys... and I think they are both very cruel to pick on you, they obviously have nothing else better to do.

We all love you over here!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I see they don't believe that I said that..... think i will have to go and sort them both out for you.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin
You want to have a good read of previous messages pet, you'll see Jilly isn't all sweetness & light   
So you want to sort us out, well come on over to IVF Julie   is ready for you       

Hope all you other IUI chicks are well &   Wishing you all lots of        whatever stage you are at & hoping to hear some news of the best possible Xmas pressies   

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't worry Jilly - I will stick up for you!!!  Us IUI girls have to stick together!!  Mind you I am now scared about moving over now, when I eventually start IVF.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jilly - you are a love.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Phew - But i am sure they will be back tomorrow.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WE ARE WATCHING YOU


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Just to say that basting went OK yesterday.  Not as painful as last time!  I've already had some endo-type pains though so I'm 99% sure it hasn't worked again.  At least I've got my IVF consultation in a fortnight to focus, although I know I'll be in bits once AF arrives.

Quick   to Sair & Clair - sorry to hear your scans haven't been as hoped and    for next time.

Cats - you had me worried for a minute....glad it was the dog you were suggesting I shared the bed with!.....actually now I've read that back that sounds a bit perverse  ......

Hello to everyone else & a big   to welcome back my lovely fishy buddy.

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - who's side are you on?


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jo!

Glad the basting went well for you yesterday.  Please try to keep thinking positively, it's too early yet to say if it has worked or not.  Try to visualise the   on their journey, fertilisation, implantation etc. etc!!  Really hoping it works out for you this time hun.          And like you say, if AF does arrive you have got the next stage sorted out already so you won't be waiting around for appointments so you can focus on that.  Are you only going to try IUI twice?  Is this what your consultant recommended?

Look after yourself

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sair

That's weird - I was literally just about to pm you to see how you are after such a rubbish day yesterday.
I've never been given cyclogest so not sure what the effects are really.  Doesn't sound like much fun though  
I hope the cycle works out for you over Xmas, so that it all falls on the right day   

 Thanks for the positive words, its really appreciated.  I just recognise these pains as it's been about 6 months like this now, so I am just trying to prepare myself for the worst....expect the worst, hope for the best...or something like that!

We are only going for IUI twice, then straight on to IVF.  The reason behind this is that I may have endometriosis & the cons wants to do IVF rather than a laparoscopy (which after seeing what Jilly went through I am quite pleased about!).  I went to see him after the 1st IUI failed to discuss the pains I had been getting.  Bit scared about IVF though   - as much as I love the 'IUI turned IVF' girls, in the nicest possible way I'd rather be on the BFP board with them all than the IVF one!

 for the post.

Jo
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jo - Obviously sending out psychic vibes tonight!!!!!  That is a good idea to have IVF straight away rather then waiting around for a laparoscopy.  I know exactly what you mean about IVF.  It's not something that DP and I have discussed loads other then just saying that if necessary we would do it.  The thought of what it puts your body through really freaks me out.  I know that it is a small price to pay in order to get our dream but I am a bit of a wimp when it comes to taking loads of drugs that I haven't had before.  Anyway, hopefully we won't be needing that eh! 

Try to stay positive and take care

Love Sarah xxx

PS: Sending you loads of


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jo and Sarah

Know exactly what you mean about all the drugs.  We have now had two failed IUI's and are now hoping to move on to IVF next year... taking a well earnt break at the moment.... and feel loads better for doing so.

Fingers crossed you won't need to move to IVF.

Take care

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Sair

                back to you my lovely.

Sweet Dreams....toodles...back on tomorrow.

Jo
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Moomin  

Well at least if we all have to go for IVF we will have each other for moral support.  A problem shared & all that.

Nighty night...sleep tight...

Jo
xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
I come on here everyday (lots of times )but find it hard to catch up will all that happens . I got AF yesterday and am off for a 2nd round of IUI this month, I am going to start clomid tonight and will aim to be basted on the 23rd Dec. I have a long cycle and so one reason I think it failed last time is because I was basted too early  and so I am going to have to have a good chat with the consultant when I see him next and suggest a later basting date . Any one else having a Christmas basting with me and the turkeys...................... 

these are going spare if anyone wants them


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


hope you all are well, was really busy yesterday then had to go to a panto lastnite with my neices, it was fab, will do a catch up later

jo - glad the basting went well

deborahxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry didn't call in last night but DH took me to look for some Christmas present, I think it was to try and cheer me up.  

I'm not holding much out much hope for a  , as still don't know if my follies have popped.  But good luck to everyone else on  , and those who are being basted soon.

Lots of     wishes and  of course lots of  

Claire


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Just a quickie to say a big good morning to all you lovely IUI ladies.  Hope you're all doing well, this foggy and frosty morning!

To Sarah, Jo and Claire - good luck and       to you all.

Jo - you should be honoured to share a bed with my dog, not scared!  He's the biggest suck out, and the most handsome boy in the world.  What a night that'll be for you - first Take That, then the finest bars Belfast has to offer, then a night with my puppy.  Might even try it myself!

Hi Jilly, hope you're  not working too hard.  Don't let the monkeys pick on you.

Hi Moomin, I was told I'd need a caesarean as well if I ever got pregnant - I'd want one anyway, I'd be too terrifed of tearing 'down below'.  Hope you get you and your mum get sorted.

Love to everyone else, must go and do some work xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

Can't believe how cold it is this morning. Really must go to the gym    this morning but don't want to have to go out and de ice the car.... how lazy am I!  

How is everyone this morning?

Catspj - Thanks - hope to get things sorted soon, I am so impatient when it comes to waiting for appointments, but I am waiting for the NHS for this one.... so who knows how long it will take. My mum is having hers done privately.

Jilly - Let's hope you know who does not pick on you today.  I will be there to protect you...    

Claire - How did you get on with your shopping?  How are you feeling?

Debs - I love going to panto's they make me re live my child hood.  I am  a child at heart really!

Dilly  Good luck with your second cycle of IUI. Will have everything crossed for you.  Sending you lots of   

Perky - How are you?  

  to everyone else on this cold morning - window cleaner has just turned up, don't envy them doing their job in this cold weather!!!

Right really must think about going to the gym

Catch ya later

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

WHERE IS EVERYONE


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah!!!  Although did have to leave it unattended when I went to the gym - but still no one came over to say hello!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

guarding the IUI board my  you'll never get rid of us JillyPOOPS & Moomin
    & bullying isn't nice so don't feel proud    

You could never scare me as much as when Jilly sent me her picture anyway   took me days to recover from that   

Molly -Special & lots of                 for tomorrow sweetheart, will be thinking of you.

Jo - Glad basting went well, lots of      to you too.

Love   &   to all you other IUI girls.

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

But Erika - We love you really !!!                   

Just  busy doing housework, so can't keep an eye on you!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

You tell her.....         

I will send the             after her!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Hope you will be ok on your own tomorrow, got to go and visit my grandmother tomorrow in Reading, taking her out to lunch.  Although the truth is seeing if she will be prepared to fund our IVF, she has paid for all tx so far.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girls

Sorry too busy to log on from work.

Moomin - Shopping was OK, found some things and he got a few ideas on what else to get me, feel so sorry for him, I'm SO difficult to buy gifts for, cause I never know what I want (expect a   feel like that woman from spoons C4 did anyone see that ).  Still feeling a bit disappointed, and to top it off I have a really bad back, it started last night, but mustn't grumble.

Off to visit my bamp now will pop in later.

Hope everyone else is OK.  Good luck to everyone else.

Claire


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Just want to remind Jilly   & Moomin   that we were IUI girls long before they were so we can come back whenever we want to so there 

You wouldn't get away with this bullying if Holly was here   luckily for you pair she's tucked up in bed resting whilst her embies implant    

You 2 are a bit like BOGOFF, buy one get one free    we'll see how brave Poops is when she is home alone tomorrow. Don't be scared be very scared        

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jilly - Don't worry I will be back on Friday........ can't believe how cruel some people can be!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello my lovelies    

Hi Cats – you were on the post nice & early today!  I wasn’t scared about sharing a bed with the dog, it was the possible wife swapping bit that scared me to start with !  I would be honoured to share a bed with Oscar….I love dogs, but I don’t think my cats would approve  .
I know DH wants a dog, so I have said we can have one day when we are in a bigger house (you know, dream scenario of kids, dogs, vegetable patch…..) 

Hi DillyDolly –  for you for this cycle, I hope you get the Xmas present you wish for  .

Hi Deb – glad you enjoyed the panto, I can’t remember the last time I went to one…..it’s behind you…. 

Hi Claire – sending you a big .  I know it’s tough but just keep going & I’m sure you’ll get there.

Hi Erica -   lovely too hear from you.  Hope the tx is going well   .

Jilly/Moomin – are we all going to have to pay you protection money soon? 

Big love   to Molly, Perky, Sair, Katrinar & the Fish.....and anyone I've missed (sorry...)

Jo
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


hope you are all well today,


moomin - hope things go ok tomorrow


been trying to catch up with all of the chattering today but am tired and will do a proper catch up tomorrow,


deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi guys been busy over the last couple of days.

Fishy sorry to hear how ill you have been rest up and take care of yourself.

Moonmin have a nice day with your grandmother, hope she can help, tx is so expensive.

Jillypops, thanks for asking about me sweetie, I was at hospital this morning for another scan, cyst still there but is very small now, they said I was to come off of the nasal spray, once af has came I have to go back on it on day 21 then to call once AF comes in Jan and hopefully start Tx   so I can have a merry Xmas and drunken new year.  They also said I have cystic overies, not sure what that means all she said was that they arent worried about that.  When do you start TX we may be cycle buddies.

Also good luck to those on the 2ww, thinking off you all.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hiya Girlies

Just a quickie from me tonight, have been to the gym tonight so am going for a bath to soothe my aching limbs!!!!!!!!!  Hope everyone is ok, just want you to know I'm thinking of you.

Catch up tomorrow

Night night...

Love Sarah


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, look at me being the first girlie up and on the board this morning       

Hope you are well, lovely ladies?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning ladies

Just a quick hello to say hello, before I leave to go to Reading for the day..... off to see my grandmother......

Just got back from the job centre and got a slapped hand for not job hunting for a temporary job, bearing in mind it is christmas and have a new job starting on 3rd January.... told her where to go.......

Catspj - how impressed am I that you are the first one on the board this morning......

Jilly - Hope you will be ok today with out me..... hope Erika and Julie are nice to you today........

Right had better go and get ready...

Have a good day and catch up with you all tonight when I get back

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Morning everyone. Just a quickie to say it was a BFN for me this morning.  

Feel surprisingly okay about it this time - no tears yet! 

Good luck to all the 2wwers     

Love to you all,
Molly
x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

MORNING LADIES,
SO SORRY MOLLY, WELL DONE FOR BEING SO STRONG AND POSITIVE 
IM DUE TO TEST ON MONDAY, IM OFF WORK AT MO AS I PASSED OUT TWICE ON THE SHOP FLOOR  
DOCTOR SAID I HAVE A STRAIN OF FLU AND LOW BLOOD PRESURE?
I HAVE THE MOST HORRID PAINS IN MY BACK? LIKE A BURNING FEELING IN MY NECK SHOULDERS AND MIDDLE AND LOWER BACK? I GET THIS B4 AF BUT NOT THIS BAD)ANY IDEAS OR SIMILAR SYMPTOMS OUT THERE?
HAVE DONE A LOT OF CRYING THIS WEEK BUT I THINK ITS CAUSE I KNOW TX IS NEARLY OVER(WE ARE HAVING A 6 MONTH BREAK).
HOPE YOU ARE ALL POSITIVE AND FEELING BETTER THAN I DO


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

HI
Molly so sorry to hear your news sending you  
Nat I'm having lower back pain maybe it's something to do with the IUI process, good luck for Monday.
Moomin hope your Gran is OK

Anyway just a quick on from me as I have to go to work

Claire


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Molly  , hope you are ok

Natalieb just for you and Monday     . My neice passed out on Sunday she was standing next to me then I heard a thud and she was lying on the floor...... I don't know what it was about but she said she was ok just had a sore head


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

DILLYDOLLY, CLAIRE, JILLYPOPS.
THANKS FOR YOUR SURPORT MY BACK PAIN IS SO STRONG IT CAN ONLY BE BFN FOR ME AGAIN   REALLY HAVING A BAD TIME GIRLS SORRY FOR THE DOWNER


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly
           
I have posted on the IVF thread but just wanted to say how very sad I was to read your post. I know how much it hurts & nothing I can say will ease your pain but I know you have amazing strength & you will bounce back.

One day at a time, one step at a time    You know where we are when/if you need us. Take care sweetheart.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jillypopsplopsmopsdrinkstoomuchpops


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly after eating my Revels & Jelly Babies
        
Bet your field is muddy hun there was alot of  last night.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43574.0.html

Molly & Holly


----------

